# fire extinguiser tank



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

im just wondering if i can use the empty fire extinguiser tank for making pressurize co2?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

fire extinguishers work with chemical powders.
i dont think you want any of that to get into your tank, even if the fire extinguisher has been used.

i also dont think they are rated for holding pressurized co2. why don't you just spend $30 and get a real co2 cylinder?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

CO2 fire extinguishers don't contain powder and are pressure rated. I have heard of people using them.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am pretty sure there are different types of fire extinguishers. Some of them do have a dry powder that comes out along with the CO2 to snuff fires.


----------

